# And we have hope after all...



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

On another site a week ago I mentioned that the smart thing for McCain to do is pick a woman. As he'd get many Dems and Ind women to cross over.

And I'll be damned if he did just that!!! I am elated as this is the 1st sure good news that the radical Muslim can be beat in 2 months from now.

Happy days as here again!!!! Time to celbrate!!!






































I believe McCain's campaign just gave NoBama the nutcracker!
















BTW Palin just led the way to get passed the toughest campaign reform of any state in the union, and is a life NRA member and good looking too









She is the real deal of an outdoor woman, we need a tough no nonsense woman in DC to clean that place up of its corruption.









Here is a picture of her family:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And if any of you do not think Hillary's supporters are defecting at this moment, think again. http://www.hillaryclintonforum.net/disc ... hp?t=26109

About her parents: http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hUzB ... QD92S2GQ00


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> the radical Muslim


Choose your words more caefully next time


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I choose to express my words as I please.. I do NOT trust that man AT ALL. Ever read his book? Listen to any of the sermons over the 20+ years of the radical religious teachings of his church? Him saying he would side with the Muslims before he would side with Christians if a war? That he would dismantle our military? That he would socilize our economy? Take away our guns and personal freedoms?

IMO he is as dangerous to the American way of life as Bin Laden is.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> I choose to express my words as I please.. I do NOT trust that man AT ALL. Ever read his book? Listen to any of the sermons over the 20+ years of the radical religious teachings of his church? Him saying he would side with the Muslims before he would side with Christians if a war? That he would dismantle our military? That he would socilize our economy? Take away our guns and personal freedoms?
> 
> IMO he is as dangerous to the American way of life as Bin Laden is.


No you will most certainly not here.

Half of what you said is blatant racist bigot remarks that have been proven to be shown as complete false and a smear tactic of the right.

Your bigotry and ignorance is shameful.

Ryan


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Is there an election in the USA this fall?


Canuck

Just kidding, eh/


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

What was so racist and bigotted about it?
If you (a white male christian) say anything about your thoughts and beliefs anymore in this day and age your a racist biggot.
Come on, give it a rest


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I should say a white male or female christian.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

And Ryan, I just wanted to let you know that picture in the happy 72nd birthday thread you put up is pretty biggoted, I'm appalled and disgusted you would be so politically incorrect.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Daren99 said:


> What was so racist and bigotted about it?
> If you (a white male christian) say anything about your thoughts and beliefs anymore in this day and age your a racist biggot.
> Come on, give it a rest


I surely hope you are kidding Darren.



h20fowler said:


> I choose to express my words as I please.. I do NOT trust that man AT ALL. Ever read his book? Listen to any of the sermons over the 20+ years of the radical religious teachings of his church? Him saying he would side with the Muslims before he would side with Christians if a war? That he would dismantle our military? That he would socilize our economy? Take away our guns and personal freedoms?
> 
> IMO he is as dangerous to the American way of life as Bin Laden is.


This quote above is clearly ignorant. First he called him Muslim, but corrected himself when called out. Obama is more devout Christian than McCain is. Secondly, Saying he would side with "The Muslims before Christians blah blah blah". Again clearly proven as false. Obama's words were twisted by the right, as was clearly pointed out by several other members here including Plainsman. Obama was talking about the Japanes in the internment camps during WWII, and how he would never allow idiots like we have here to allow them to put the Muslim community into the same types of camps. He never said he would dismantle the army or socialize the economy, or take away "all those personal freedoms".... all of that is clearly a typical ignorant scare tactic that is continually perpetuated by those drinking Republican talking line :koolaid:

It really shows how suggestible and gullible many people are. Living in a protected bubble of ignorance where you are spoonfed "information" or better yet, are spoonfed half truths, lies, mischaracterizations etc, by a veritable deluge of internet forwarded emails, websites, and talking heads who publish internet hoaxes, realizing how gullible the average citizen is...

:eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Daren99 said:


> And Ryan, I just wanted to let you know that picture in the happy 72nd birthday thread you put up is pretty biggoted, I'm appalled and disgusted you would be so politically incorrect.


And I would tell you right back that there is a *HUGE* difference between something that was posted as humor, that I _clearly STATED _was humor, and that was _clearly not _of the Senator.

That is *completely different *than the lies and fantasy posted about Obama, because someone makes a statement, and another less informed person comes to the Politics forum and figures it must be true because noone pointed out otherwise.

HUGE difference.

not.even.close.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was simply pointing out the fact that as a white person in america you can't say anything anymore with out being a racist and a biggot. You would fall under that category with the picture that you posted. The picture doesn't bother me but if your going after other people under that theory you better take heed yourself it's kind of the pot calling the kettle black. oops, there I go again with another racist comment. Maybe it should be the pot calling the kettle seasoned. :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Daren99 said:


> I was simply pointing out the fact that as a white person in america you can't say anything anymore with out being a racist and a biggot. You would fall under that category with the picture that you posted. The picture doesn't bother me but if your going after other people under that theory you better take heed yourself it's kind of the pot calling the kettle black. oops, there I go again with another racist comment. Maybe it should be the pot calling the kettle seasoned. :wink:


ummm no.

I would not fall under the category with that picture. Make sure you understand your terminology and definitions better before you go making false accusations.

You clearly aren't making the connection to the point.

I'll just stop now. It's useless to continue.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

R y a n said:


> h2ofwlr said:
> 
> 
> > I choose to express my words as I please.. I do NOT trust that man AT ALL. Ever read his book? Listen to any of the sermons over the 20+ years of the radical religious teachings of his church? Him saying he would side with the Muslims before he would side with Christians if a war? That he would dismantle our military? That he would socilize our economy? Take away our guns and personal freedoms?
> ...


You just can't help yourself can you?? this is a politcs forum not your PC Playground

bigotry even racisim is protected by the constitution under freedom of speech, threats and violence are not.

And no one really knows if Obama is a radical, considering his circle of friends include radical racists wright , farakan and and the terrorist William Ayers Obamas character is certainly something to question. He is without question a marxist.

Islam is paternally passed religion so he was born a Muslim, he says he is now a christian I'll take him at his word however I do question the strong support he gets from violent muslims like the Bunch farrakan leads.

Everything is suspect and should be in choosing a president.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was making the point Ryan, that with that picture you could be considered being biased (is that the right word) against old people and women with that photo joke or not. I realize the photo was a joke, I am simply pointing out in the pc world today it could be considered as a bias against the elderly and women. If I was to put up a picture of Obama wearing a beard a turbin and a gun even if it was a clearly joke it could be considered and would be by some one as biggoted, racist or biased. I never said you were any of those things I'm just saying you could be considered one of those just for that picture. 
I'll try not to let my ignorance show next time.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

R y a n said:


> You clearly aren't making the connection to the point.
> 
> By the way Ryan an far as not making the connection I'm pretty sure other ignorant people got what I was driving at. I'm sorry if it's not up to your superior standards.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> It really shows how suggestible and gullible many people are. Living in a protected bubble of ignorance where you are spoonfed "information" or better yet, are spoonfed half truths, lies, mischaracterizations etc, by a veritable deluge of internet forwarded emails, websites, and talking heads who publish internet hoaxes, realizing how gullible the average citizen is...
> 
> :eyeroll:


I know!! I mean, why else would anybody be an Obama supporter?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Where is the icon of the mushroom cloud??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Ryan I highly suggest that you talk with Chris.

I made no threats or personally bashed ANY member here. Yet you threaten and chastize me?

BTW, I am a Mod on another one of his sites, I know what is and is not allowed by him. The No bashing is all about no bashing of members. It does NOT extend to public figures. If a member bashed McCain or Obama, you as a Mod have to leave it alone. If any member says Hillary is a horses *** or Bush is an narcisistic idiot, that is their right to express their opinion.

Just because you disagree with my views on Nobama, well frankly that is too bad, as you'll have to live with it and disagree with guys like me.

BTW, where did I say anything about his race? You called me a racist. I never said a thing about it. I did say he is a radical muslim, just like there are radical christians, radical left wingers and right wingers a like, etc.. Sorry but that does not make me a racist. FYI, would I vote for a black man or a black woman or a hispanic man or women, yes I would if their proposed policies and stance were aligned with my views of the various issues. Frankly I wish Collin Powell would have run, he is man of integrity. So I beg your pardon, but do not be so damned quick to misjudge and malign a guy that you know nothing about.

IMO Ryan you need to get a LOT thicker skin to be a Mod on this forum. As a Mod you just can not take it personally when a member expresses their views on your candidate and you do not agree with it. You are more than welcomed to disagree with me or any member here and expound why your candidate is better or my candidate if worse. But do not be threatening to throw your weight around as a Mod when I or anyone else has not broken the sites rules.

As Chris says: "debate the issues but leave the personal name calling out of it." Meaning members are not to be attacking each other personally because they disagree.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*At this point You both need to take this to PMs, or even better put this spat behind you please, if it descends into just two people fighting I will lock it*.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bob this will be my last post to this user on the topic. It won't degrade further, and if he wishes to challenge me further he can take it to a PM.

h02fwlrI highly suggest that you don't highly suggest anything to me. It was your comments that started this.



h2ofwlr said:


> I made no threats or personally bashed ANY member here. Yet you threaten and chastize me?


Put it in perspective. You know damn well I didn't threaten you. Chastize you yes... threaten no. You deserve chastizing for spreading those blatant proven lies.



h2ofwlr said:


> If a member bashed McCain or Obama, you as a Mod have to leave it alone. If any member says Hillary is a horses a$$ or Bush is an narcisistic idiot, that is their right to express their opinion.


Don't tell me how to Mod. You don't dictate my actions to me. You apparently don't surf this political forum very often. If you had, you would never had made that statement, and shows to me that you have no background to make that statement. All one needs to do is to look at all the negative Obama and McCain posts here to know that we (*including I*) let most everything go. If you had seen all the attacks against Obama that have occurred over the last month, you'd see my point. Anyone, as has been pointed out by Bob can express their political opinion. That is fine, provided that they do not throw out blatant lies, or use bigoted or racist remarks.

Your comments crossed that line.



h2ofwlr said:


> Just because you disagree with my views on Nobama, well frankly that is too bad, as you'll have to live with it and disagree with guys like me.


Don't flatter yourself. Others here have been disagreeing with me on Obama for weeks now.



h2ofwlr said:


> BTW, where did I say anything about his race? You called me a racist. I never said a thing about it.


Point taken. I should have left out the word racist.



h2ofwlr said:


> I did say he is a radical muslim, just like there are radical christians, radical left wingers and right wingers a like, etc.. Sorry but that does not make me a racist.


You are right it doesn't make you a racist. It makes you ignorant to the facts. He is Christian. Take some time to review the work he has done for his Christian church over the last 5 years.



h2ofwlr said:


> FYI, would I vote for a black man or a black woman or a hispanic man or women, yes I would if their proposed policies and stance were aligned with my views of the various issues. Frankly I wish Collin Powell would have run, he is man of integrity.


We agree on Powell. If McCain wanted to choose an immediate VP that would slam dunk the election, he should have begged Colin.



h2ofwlr said:


> As Chris says: "debate the issues but leave the personal name calling out of it." Meaning members are not to be attacking each other personally because they disagree.


You are correct. And I hold those words as a mantra also. I will not allow for people to spread known proven lies on this political forum. That IMO is just as bad as a personal attack.

I love it when people debate the issues, no matter which side they are on. Just keep the debate open, honest, fair, and especially truthful. The parts of your quotes above that were blatant lies were replied by me to Darren @ Sat Aug 30, 2008 9:17 am.

I trust you won't repeat them here again, now that you know they are factually incorrect.

Any followup, take it to PMs.

Ryan


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

This thread has run its course.


----------

